# Grass plant Id if you can please



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

My camera is a piece of crap so this might be a bit of a long shot. Sorry it is the best I can get, closeup.










also from afar (sorta)










Its a grass plant. Is it a considered a stem? personally a grass like plant should be in a class of its own but thats getting off topic. It is just under half an inch wide for the outside larger blades. Not very thick, the blades are rounded at the tips. Sends out runners and grows quite well even in low light and no CO2 (before I upgraded)


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks like a val (Vallisneria) of some sort. It's not a stem plant.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Agreed, that is a Vallisneria of some sort. They do grow well, even in low tech situations.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the ID  in the plant category there is stem, rizome, moss/floating, rosette, bulb. What category does grass fall into? Just curious.


Now that you told me its a vallisneria species. I searched a little more and I'm certain now that it's Vallisneria spiralis. Thank you for your help


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I think it depends on which grass, but with Vals I *think* they are in the rosettes category.


----------

